

Cool Open Source Games you should contribute to - shinnok
http://shinnok.com/rants/2011/07/18/cool-open-source-games-you-should-contribute-to/

======
drv
Several games I hadn't heard of before are in this list, some rather
interesting.

However, it is a bit disheartening to see so many games that are ported
engines for old commercial games, or improved clones of the same, rather than
new, creative ideas. I suppose it's easier to build a game that's "like
SimCity, but better" than to design and create something completely new.

------
shinnok
Just in case someone is interested, here's the reddit post on this:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/it8ax/cool_open...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/it8ax/cool_open_source_games_you_should_contribute_to/)

A lot more debate has taken place there.

------
freedrull
tl;dr: Doom clones, RTS' and games with penguins in them.

Too bad this game wasn't mentioned, it has cute graphics, interesting
gameplay, and no penguins: <http://joyridelabs.de/game/>

